# Blood test for Fibromyalgia.



## wanderingstar (Dec 1, 1999)

http://www.autoimmune.com/FibromGen.html Researchers at AutoImmune Technologies have apparantly found that many FM patiens have anti-polymer antibodies in their blood, and these can be tested for. This indicates that FM patients are having an immune response to something or other that is associated with symptom severity. I suspect these 'many' patients are a sub-set of FM patients. Interesting none the less. ------------------susanIBS D/C type & M.E/CFS


----------



## shrinky (Sep 14, 2000)

This is good news. I go to see my specialist on the 20th of this month so I shall make a note of this so I can ask him about it.HugsBrooke------------------B Howes


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/Forum10/HTML/000409.html It has also been again confirmed that a some indeterminate number of CFS patients suffer symptoms of comorbid food intolerances. These can be tested for and removed, improving specific symptoms. Also, high-probability elimination dieting can be attempted and also produce results, though less pronounced as the specificity is lower. Celular fod reactivity of the immune system is hardly a surprising finding in CFS as aberrant function of the cellular or humoral imune system does not limit itself to one specific pathway most of the time. there are usually multiple mechanisms involved and they manifest themselves in multiple symptom sets.Eat well. Think well. Be well.MNL________________ www.leapallergy.com


----------

